#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм без мозга

## о.Демьян

Прочитал любопытную статью. Начинающуюся словами «Известно, что человек имеет самый крупный мозг по сравнению с другими живыми существами на нашей планете…» http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index....2/09/30/136180
Возник вопрос: «Буддизм как явление способствует развитию мозга или нет? Как известно нирвана это «угасание» деятельности коры головного мозга, значит это добровольный отказ от его развития. В этом случае неаморт (человек чей мозг по каким-то причинам утрачен, но функции организма сохранены) может спонтанно достичь нирваны?. В этом году исполнилось 100 лет со дня рождения Пола МакЛина – знаменитого нейробиолога, автора теории о триедином мозге. Согласно этой теории, у нас есть не один, а целых три мозга - «рептильный», «звериный» и «приматный» мозг. Вместе они и составляют единое целое – то, что принято называть Мозгом человека (MacLean, 1949). Сегодня не так много известно об иерархии этих трех систем в норме и патологии. Усовершенствование любого их этих трех мозгов может привести к изменению сложившейся сбалансированной иерархии меду ними, усилить один мозг и ослабить другие. Последствия такого вмешательства могут быть далеки от ожидаемого. Здесь возникает и более философский, но отнюдь не праздный для специалиста вопрос: является ли мозг человека просто субстратом разума, или же он – его равноценный партнер? Или, в более общем виде - может ли мозг диктовать свою волю разуму? В пользу того, что ответ на последний вопрос положителен, свидетельствуют как клинические, так и экспериментальные данные. Феномен аддикции – привыкания (чаще всего к некоторым психотропным препаратам) – встречается довольно часто, причем как у людей умственного труда, так и у людей малообразованных. Аддикция затрагивает всех - умных и глупых, холериков и флегматиков, мобильных и торпидных – иными словами, людей со всеми вариациями «параметров» разума. И у аддикта все соображения высшего порядка, весь разум его личности зачастую не может справиться с самыми «примитивными» желаниями мозга. В данном случае мозг легко побеждает разум. И уже поэтому нельзя исключить, что Мозг внимательно прислушивается к нашей дискуссии. И делает свои, только ему известные выводы. Как говорил Ларошфуко, когда человек играется с кошкой, еще не известно, кто получает от этого большее удовольствие. Что ждать от мозга в будущем? Поспособствует ли буддизм развитию человечества? Станет ли мозг человека в 3000 году его другом, или коварным противником? – вот те вопросы, которые возникли спонтанно при размышлении на тему буддизма без участия мозга. Изучая теоретический буддизм сегодня, важно понимать, что главное – знать правила игры диктуемые мозгом. И знать как можно раньше, пока мозг еще жив. Мозг, скорее всего, - умелый игрок...(идеи выловил из ТПМ возможно они уже где-то разжеваны и выплюнуты, не в курсе…)

----------


## Ersh

_ Как известно нирвана это «угасание» деятельности коры головного мозга, значит это добровольный отказ от его развития_

Это кому и откуда это известно?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Согласно этой теории, у нас есть не один, а целых три мозга - «рептильный», «звериный» и «приматный» мозг. Вместе они и составляют единое целое – то, что принято называть Мозгом человека (MacLean, 1949).


Есть еще четвертый мозг. Так называемый "стерильный" мозг. Или "чистый" мозг. Это мозг в котором нет рептильного, звериного и приматного, в котором все вещи тождественны друг другу, при этом являются сами собою и не имеют своей собственной природы. Такой мозг легко справляется как с "примитивными" так и с "возвышенными" аддикциями. И когда происходит так, что Мозг легко справляется с Разумом, а потом происходит обратная ситуация, это никаким образом не затрагивает такой мозг. Самое что забавное, говорят, что такой мозг есть у умных и глупых, холериков и флегматиков, мобильных и торпидных. В общем, у людей со всеми вариациями "параметров"  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> _ Как известно нирвана это «угасание» деятельности коры головного мозга, значит это добровольный отказ от его развития_


Не слыхал ещё более абсурдного заявления.  :Smilie:  

Насчёт Нирваны не скажу, уж слишком это затёртый термин. А вот про ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи известно, что это напротив полное раскрытие способностей тела (и мозга в том числе). Коль скоро это произошло на голове будды появляется особый знак.

----------


## о.Демьян

> _ Как известно нирвана это «угасание» деятельности коры головного мозга, значит это добровольный отказ от его развития_
> 
> Это кому и откуда это известно?


Нирвана   Брокгауз и Ефрон 
Нирвана, (санскр. Nirvana - угасание, затем блаженство), у буддистов и джайнов, высшая цель человеческих стремлений: блаженное вечное состояние, характеризуемое абсолютным спокойствием души, которое наступает после смерти, когда все переселения, все страдания прекращаются абсолютно и навсегда.

http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art...2%26%26isu%3D2

----------


## о.Демьян

> Есть еще четвертый мозг. Так называемый "стерильный" мозг. Или "чистый" мозг. Это мозг в котором нет рептильного, звериного и приматного, в котором все вещи тождественны друг другу, при этом являются сами собою и не имеют своей собственной природы. Такой мозг легко справляется как с "примитивными" так и с "возвышенными" аддикциями. И когда происходит так, что Мозг легко справляется с Разумом, а потом происходит обратная ситуация, это никаким образом не затрагивает такой мозг. Самое что забавное, говорят, что такой мозг есть у умных и глупых, холериков и флегматиков, мобильных и торпидных. В общем, у людей со всеми вариациями "параметров"


В котором месте растет сие чудо великое...

----------


## о.Демьян

> Не слыхал ещё более абсурдного заявления.  
> 
> Насчёт Нирваны не скажу, уж слишком это затёртый термин. А вот про ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи известно, что это напротив полное раскрытие способностей тела (и мозга в том числе). Коль скоро это произошло на голове будды появляется особый знак.


Согласно доктрине Лотоса - "истинно совершенное просветление" (санскр. ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи) Будда обрел  несказанно давно, но проповедует его сообразно обстоятельствам и в разных обличьях только тем избранным, кто того достоин и к тому подготовлен, все остальные формы познания преднамеренный вымысел, вызванный необходимостью вещать истину, сообразуясь с обстоятельствами, то есть используя приемлемые средства. Высшее же откровение, последняя и непреложная истина состоит в том, что есть Единая колесница или Колесница Будды-Буддаяна - один-единственный Путь, ведущий всех живых существ к обретению состояния будды. http://east.philosophy.pu.ru/publica...rel_kit/29.htm Посему не открывает истины по предмету заданного вопроса: «Может ли нирвана быть спонтанной без участия мозга?»

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

А вообще, какое отношение мозг имеет к нирване? 

Кроме того, что по определению сознание не материально и к мозгу имеет весьма малое отношение, дхармакая например, так и вовсе мозга не имеет...

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Нирвана   Брокгауз и Ефрон 
> Нирвана, (санскр. Nirvana - угасание, затем блаженство), у буддистов и джайнов, высшая цель человеческих стремлений: блаженное вечное состояние, характеризуемое абсолютным спокойствием души, которое наступает после смерти, когда все переселения, все страдания прекращаются абсолютно и навсегда.
> 
> http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art...2%26%26isu%3D2


Мдя... Брокгауз и Ефрон...
А нет у вас, случайно, что такое "нирвана" с кураевского форума? :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> Возник вопрос: «Буддизм как явление способствует развитию мозга или нет? Как известно нирвана это «угасание» деятельности коры головного мозга, значит это добровольный отказ от его развития. В этом случае неаморт (человек чей мозг по каким-то причинам утрачен, но функции организма сохранены) может спонтанно достичь нирваны?.


Из сайта Дальмасы об ошибках при практики  хваду(коана)




> *7. Не принимай состояние пустоты и легкости за постижение истины.*
> 
> Если ты продолжаешь свою практику, ты можешь достичь состояния, в котором нет “Я”, вселенной, обманчивых мыслей и никакого хуаду. Подобное состояние приятно и удобно, это просто спокойствие без дела. Однако это состояние тишины и покоя без хуаду - просто тупость ума. Это не истинная практика, и ее результатом может стать перерождение беспозвоночным насекомым.


То есть буддийская практика приводит не к отказу от развития ума, а напротив выводит ум на новый уровень развития.

----------


## Ersh

> Нирвана   Брокгауз и Ефрон 
> Нирвана, (санскр. Nirvana - угасание, затем блаженство), у буддистов и джайнов, высшая цель человеческих стремлений: блаженное вечное состояние, характеризуемое абсолютным спокойствием души, которое наступает после смерти, когда все переселения, все страдания прекращаются абсолютно и навсегда.
> 
> http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art...2%26%26isu%3D2


А где там про кору головного мозга? Да, и кстати - написано "после смерти". Вас очень волнует, что будет с корой головного мозга после вашей смерти?

----------


## Ersh

> Не слыхал ещё более абсурдного заявления.  
> 
> Насчёт Нирваны не скажу, уж слишком это затёртый термин. А вот про ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи известно, что это напротив полное раскрытие способностей тела (и мозга в том числе). Коль скоро это произошло на голове будды появляется особый знак.



Дим, это я так цитатку из нашего о. Демьяна вынес, приношу извинения, это не мои слова.

----------


## Skyku

> Буддизм как явление способствует развитию мозга или нет? Как известно нирвана это «угасание» деятельности коры головного мозга, значит это добровольный отказ от его развития.


Читая философские умопостроения буддистов как-то не заметил угасания ума-интеллекта у них.
Толи они плохие буддисты, толи это утверждение неверно.

Так же как читая поэтические высказывания буддистов, как-то не заметил угасания чувств - прекрасного, жизнелюбия, и прочая.
Наверное та же дилемма:
то ли буддисты они плохие, толи приписывание буддизм=равнодушие, безчувствие неверно.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Согласно доктрине Лотоса - "истинно совершенное просветление" (санскр. ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи) Будда обрел  несказанно давно, но проповедует его сообразно обстоятельствам и в разных обличьях только тем избранным, кто того достоин и к тому подготовлен, все остальные формы познания преднамеренный вымысел, вызванный необходимостью вещать истину, сообразуясь с обстоятельствами, то есть используя приемлемые средства.


Да действительно Будда Шакьямуни достиг просветления давно, но истина заключается в том, что каждый будда, который рождается в мире людей (как нирманакая), должен проявить реализацию на материальном уровне. Каждый такой будда совершает 12 деяний, к которым относится также обретение Нирваны, что сопровождается проявлением 32 признаков реализованного существа. Это не имеет никакого отношения к тому, что Вы называете угасанием деятельности мозга.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дим, это я так цитатку из нашего о. Демьяна вынес, приношу извинения, это не мои слова.


Ersh, а я понял, что это не Ваши слова. Такое только отец Демьян мог сморозить.  :Smilie:

----------


## о.Демьян

> А вообще, какое отношение мозг имеет к нирване? 
> 
> Кроме того, что по определению сознание не материально и к мозгу имеет весьма малое отношение, дхармакая например, так и вовсе мозга не имеет...


 Следуя вашей логике - Значит без мозга нирвана возможна?

----------


## о.Демьян

> Мдя... Брокгауз и Ефрон...
> А нет у вас, случайно, что такое "нирвана" с кураевского форума?


Пользуйся на доброе здоровье. Ан номене патрия эт спиритусэ сантэ. Амэн http://www.kuraev.ru/forum/view.php?...&section=&pg=6

----------


## о.Демьян

> Из сайта Дальмасы об ошибках при практики  хваду(коана)
> 
> 
> 
> То есть буддийская практика приводит не к отказу от развития ума, а напротив выводит ум на новый уровень развития.


В амазонских джунглях ученые собирали образцы насекомых. Методика простая. С низу от корня в верх к кроне дерево обрабатывается инсектицидом. Под деревом лежит брезент или ПВХ пленка. На нее падают оглушенные насекомые. Их считают и определяют на принадлежность к систематической видовой сетке. Так вот с одного дерева в диаметре 120 см. и высотой примерно 12 м. падает 14000 видов насекомых. Представляете сколько дураков была в прошлой кальпе. (А сколько в нынешней… О..о..о..о …) Слабовато буддисты просвещают, слабовато.

----------


## о.Демьян

> А где там про кору головного мозга? Да, и кстати - написано "после смерти". Вас очень волнует, что будет с корой головного мозга после вашей смерти?


Абсолютно не волнуют. Наверно у меня ее нет. Нам в Никольском кору не дают. У нас только замещение с первого мозга на второй и наоборот.

----------


## Ho Shim

Мозг, мозг... 
о. Демьян, вот вы сами, лично, собственным чувственным аппаратом можете почувствовать свой мозг? Определить насколько сейчас задействована кора головного мозга? Точно определить местоположение того органа, в котором происходит мыслительный процесс?

----------


## Грег

> Ну и что ж, что дядька с бородой. Это портрет Эрнэста Хэммингуэя (если я не ошибаюсь).


Да это-то, скорее всего, не важно. Главное, что он на русского мужика похож.
Хоть и не в косоворотке.

----------


## Грег

о.Демьян, расскажите, что такое Наг-По?
А то я думал один не знаю.

----------


## Ersh

> Ну так на сайте есть и отчёты о соревнованиях.


Да просто замечено, что когда мастер боевых искусств у нас берется еще и буддизм проповедовать, то хоть бодхисаттв вноси, как правило... Вечно накосячат отсебятины.
А так - я не спец по БИ, эту тему обсуждать не буду, пусть тренируются на здоровье.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А так - я не спец по БИ, эту тему обсуждать не буду, пусть тренируются на здоровье.


В общем-то, есть, ИМХО, в БИ потенциал. Одно другому может способствовать.
В определённый момент наступает предел, после которого успехов можно добиться только совмещая тренировку с тренировкой духа. А там уже и цели  и смысл меняются.
Да и дзенские мастера, к примеру, насколько я знаю вводили нечто подобное для своих учеников - кто стрельбу из лука, кто рисование и т.д.
Другое дело, что не стоит, наверное, себя мессией объявлять  :Smilie: .
Хотя... кто знает...  :Smilie:

----------


## о.Демьян

[QUOTE=Сергей Ракитин]Да, и ещё:
о.Демьян не могли бы вы открыть источник этой практики?
Откуда она есть-пошла и на чём основана.
Кто и когда её ввёл в обиход и где применял?

И рекомендую проверить ссылки на двух ваших сайтах.
Очень много битых ссылок и непоказывающихся картинок.
И, в частности, у меня не видно картинки на странице с предложенной практикой.
А я, так понимаю, практика на ней основана. Так как же мне практиковать?[/QUOTE
Просим прощения, хакеры достали уже. Не успеваем жуков выводить. Сейчас исправления внесены можете познакомиться с практикой, у нее нет богатой истории, но эффект есть. Хотя и это будет поставлено вами под сомнение без труда изучения практики, огульно. Оно и понятно, это не тибетский буддизм!

----------


## Грег

> Просим прощения, хакеры достали уже. Не успеваем жуков выводить. Сейчас исправления внесены можете познакомиться с практикой, у нее нет богатой истории, но эффект есть. Хотя и это будет поставлено вами под сомнение без труда изучения практики, огульно. Оно и понятно, это не тибетский буддизм!


Вы можете заниматься любыми практиками - тибетские они или не тибетские - это ваше дело. Вы можете заниматься тибетским буддизмом, нетибетским буддизмом, и вообще небуддизмом.  Вот только не стоит самопальные практики и учения называть русским буддизмом! Называвйте Экаяной и учением "Чистой воды" - всё будет понятно. Ибо связь с буддизмом (насколько я в данный момент понимаю) у вас только на уровне произвольно взятых буддийских текстов и некими полученными вашим учителем поучениями в Непале, которые ни проверить, ни доказать вы не в состоянии (и это ваши слова).

А мне лично нет нужды устраивать мешанину из непонятных практик.
ЧТО мне не хватает в тех практиках, которые существуют в моей традиции?
Их эффективность проверена столетиями и подтверждена авторитетнейшими практиками и учителями. И я знаю КУДА ведут эти практики, какие цели они преследуют и от кого они есть-пошли.
А вы можете это сказать относительно применяемых вами практик?
И тем, кому они помогли выбраться из сансары, к примеру.
Пока этого не наблюдается!

PS. Какой эффект есть от предложенной вами практики?
Ясновидение? А оно имеет непосредственное отношение к развитию бодхичитты и сострадания, к примеру?

----------


## Alex

В общем, касаемо линии преемственности гуру Абдуррахмана есть 4 варианта:
1. О.Демьян сознательно пытается ввести людей в заблуждение, т.е., попросту, врёт (говорю "пытается", потому что поверить в эту ахинею взрослый человек не может);
2. О.Демьян находится в каком-то неадекватном состоянии сознания, в результате чего сам принимает всю эту лажу за чистую монету;
3. О.Демьян - необыкновенно легковерный человек, кем-то введенный в заблуждение;
4. Мы с о.Демьяном живем на разных Джамбудвипах.
И вообще тему пора прикрывать. От о.Демьяна мы все равно ничего вразумительного не добьемся, а устраивать лишний пиар ему ни к чему. Здесь таки  *буддийский* форум?

----------


## Вао

> И вообще тему пора прикрывать. От о.Демьяна мы все равно ничего вразумительного не добьемся, а устраивать лишний пиар ему ни к чему. Здесь таки  *буддийский* форум?


Неужели вы думаете, что участники БФ прочитав сообщения отца Демьяна ринуться на паломничество в Кострому, для того чтобы вступить в экаяну? :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

А может о. Демьян познакомившись поближе с серьезными буддийскими традициями и направлениями через общение на форуме и сам поймёт в один прекрасный момент, что экаяна ... как бы это помягче сказать ... не катит, хоть и яной зовётся.  :Smilie:

----------


## о.Демьян

Спасибо всем за участие в обсуждении треда, хотя по большому счету  его не было. Кроме пестования собственной значимости, конструктивизма и отеческого внимания к теме увидеть не удалось. Вами с удовольствием проведена пхова глумления над трупом моего учителя, высказано недоверие моим словам, взято под сомнение право на самоопределение и свободу выбора, ревностно отстаивалось место под буддистским солнцем, в общем, все буддистские принципы были нарушены. Не буду их перечислять, это вы и сами все определите. Надеюсь, что развеял на время вашу кошерную скуку от практик ведущих …. Все равно куда, лишь бы это соответствовало вашему пониманию умственного прогресса.  На последок расскажу вам сказку, про колобка, так для пущей важности http://wwwdiarus.narod.ru/cgi/342.htm. Если надумаете приехать в Кострому, милости просим! Только в православном, старинном городе ни кто вас не ждет. Здесь нет ни какого буддизма, равно как и о.Демьяна здесь никогда нежило. Ник может жить лишь в виртуальной среде. Все Мара! Кто не различает очевидного, тот не видит прекрасного. Доброго вам пути по избранному счастью, да убоится всякий смеющий задерживать вас! Ом мени джедди хум!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

о. Демьян, мне нравится Ваш ненавязчивый стиль. 

Вы а) пришли со своим уставом в чужой монастырь, б) объявили буддизм устаревшим учением, не отвечающим требованиям нового времени, в) уклонились от всех вопросов (мы так и не получили ответ, чем Вам старая добрая буддийская дхарма не угодила) г) в итоге мы оказались злобными динозаврами и глумящимися ящурами.

А может это стиль экаянский такой?  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Кроме пестования собственной значимости, конструктивизма и отеческого внимания к теме увидеть не удалось.


 :Smilie: 
К какой теме? К вашим фантазиям?
Вопросы темы вы аргументировали ничем не доказанными собственными выводами. На это вам и обратили внимание.
Так они и остаются фантазиями, ибо вы на все вопросы вам заданные либо молчали, либо говорили - "я не знаю".  :Smilie: 
Какой конструктивизм? О чём речь-то вообще?
О сборнике буддийских текстов?
Вы хотя бы линию преемственности своего учения узнайте и у себя на сайтах выложите.
Любая буддийская традиция это может сделать.
И в Библии линия преемственности наличествует.
А у вас? Откуда учения?
Только не надо прикрываться гонениями и замалчиваниями в советскую эпоху.
В Тибете, к примеру, все линия преемственности сохранились и они известны, несмотря на всяческие  трудности за многие века.

 :Smilie: 
Спасибо и вам и Доброго вам пути!

PS. Вам бы вот ещё основы буддизма немножко изучить бы... 4 благородные истины, например, и всё такое...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А может это стиль экаянский такой?


Да это обычный стиль новоделов - ни одного ответа на вопросы, но уверенность в своей правоте, ибо ответы на эти вопросы не считаются чем-то важным, потому как, учение получено в момент ясновидения академиком или магистром этого самого учения, который получил тайные передачи у тайного мастера где-то в Непале, Тибете.
И "подтверждён" передачами учителей, которые невозможно проверить...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да это обычный стиль новоделов - ни одного ответа на вопросы, но уверенность в своей правоте, ибо ответы на эти вопросы не считаются чем-то важным, потому как, учение получено в момент ясновидения академиком или магистром этого самого учения.
> И "подтверждён" передачами учителей, которые невозможно проверить...


Ну, могли бы что-нибудь и пооригинальнее придумать. 

Идеологическое и философское наполнение не выдерживает никакой критики. На изначально ложный тезис, что дхарма Будды де-устарела, громоздится куча других столь же претенциозных и недоказуемых эзотерических гипотез. Источник и происхождение Нового Откровения также невозможно установить. 

Что касается психо-технической части, то предлагается обычная шаматха (шинэ). Шинэ без лхатонга не имеет никакого смысла.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вами с удовольствием проведена пхова глумления над трупом моего учителя, высказано недоверие моим словам, взято под сомнение право на самоопределение и свободу выбора, ревностно отстаивалось место под буддистским солнцем, в общем, все буддистские принципы были нарушены. 
> ...


Скажу о себе - 

Ничего про вашего учителя не говорил. Только спрашивал кто он, откуда,  где и когда получал учения и передачи. Грубо говоря, должно же быть что-то, что подтвердит то, что он не выдумал Экаяну, раз уж вы называете её буддийским учение. Ну а если вы не считаете нужным это подтверждать, то тут уж ничего не поделаешь.... Но доверия к вашим словам это не прибавляет.

Выбирать вы можете что угодно, но объявлять собственновыдуманное учение, подтверждённое только вашими же фантазиями, буддийским, я думаю, не стоит.

Сказали бы лучше - Экаяна, учение Чистой воды - новое учение, основанное на буддийском учении и буддийских текстах.
А вы всё туда же - "древнейшее тайное учение о котором никто не знал и на которое всегда оказывались гонения..."
Смех да и только... извините уж за прямоту...

----------


## Вао

> Спасибо всем за участие в обсуждении треда, хотя по большому счету  его не было. Кроме пестования собственной значимости, конструктивизма и отеческого внимания к теме увидеть не удалось.


Демьян мне кажется, вы не справедливы по отношении к нам. Напротив мы проявили живой интерес к вашему учению. Вот только так и не смогли добиться от вас, что именно устарело в Буддизме. А то, что мы не смогли представить пятое измерение. Мы же не виноваты, что у нас не такое развитое воображение как у вас. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Что касается психо-технической части, то предлагается обычная шаматха (шинэ). Шинэ без лхатонга не имеет никакого смысла.


Почему же не имеет?
Тот смысл, который вкладываете вы, конечно же не имеет.
А вот для успокоения ума - имеет.
Возможно, что и для ясновидения имеет (правда, где гарантия того, что это не фантазии  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Возможно, что и для ясновидения имеет (правда, где гарантия того, что это не фантазии ).


Сергей, чтобы увидеть пятое измерение даже и шаматха не нужна. Достаточно грибков поесть психоделических. Тогда не только иные измерения, но все шесть лок можно легко увидеть.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, чтобы увидеть пятое измерение даже и шаматха не нужна. Достаточно грибков поесть психоделических. Тогда не только иные измерения, но все шесть лок можно легко увидеть.


Ну так может быть в Экаяне это главное?

----------


## Won Soeng

Действующий из жажды признания и поклонения - заблуждается.
Действующий из жажды преодолеть заблуждения - обретает тем самым признание и поклонение.
о. Демьян, начиная с объявления "здесь освобождают от страданий" обретают репутацию пустобреха.
Начиная с помощи в освобождении от конкретных страданий - обретают репутацию Бодхисаттвы.
Жаждущий короткого пути находит лишь прямые пути в ад.
Путь к освобождению лежит за преодолением желания сокращения пути.
Спустя сто тысяч лет Майтрея обретет в Вас свое перерождение.

----------


## Банзай

Здесь нет ни какого буддизма, равно как и о.Демьяна здесь никогда нежило. 
--------------------------------------------
Если сказка написано столь же безграмотно, то делать там нечего по определению.
Человек настолько показательно не уважающий родную речь обречен на неуважение и к окружающим. Увольте.

В качестве резюме можно отметить пафосного человечка чуть старше среднего возраста, пыжащегося показаться учителем.
Нет ни базовых знаний, ни почтения к Учению, зато есть амбиции, апломб и нежелание слушать кого бы то ни было кроме себя любимого.
Так часто бывает с нерадивыми учениками, желание видеть карьерный рост заслоняет живое вИдение. Не могу уже сказать, что это печально.
Ни хорошо и ни плохо (с)

Беспросветная отсебятина в качестве "свободы выбора".
Недоверие дешевой ереси в качестве дежурной обидки.
Перенос с больной головы на здоровые хворей вроде "пестование собственной значимости" и деформацию трупа учителя.

Полноте, не пора ли проводить незванного гостя?

Как-то в Элисту приехал некий носитель истины от христианства.
Собрав монахов, он разложил несколько книг и путем неких умозаключений, он битый час "развенчивал" буддизм в пух и прах.
Не знаю, к добру ли, к радости, но история не сохранила ни доводов, ни самой школы прозетилита, сохранилась лишь реакция досточтимых.
Они внимательно выслушали лектора и когда тот закончил свою пламенную речь, выразили признательность за то, что он проделал столь долгий путь и уделил им внимание. После чего выразили надежду, что в следующий приезд, он снова не пременет заехать в их скромную обитель и отведать замечательного степного чая.

В старых текстах говорится что в наши времена количество бредоносцев многократно увеличится, что они подобно мухам будут пичкать мед учения собственными измышлениями; неужели нас не предупреждали об этом?
Хороший кот падает на четыре лапы, каждый раз прослушав очередного мессию, давайте воздадим должное нашей родной практике и нашей линии преемственности. Именно мухи заставляют ценить мед, именно от их суеты и испра(д)жнений получаем урок и критический взгляд в себя.
Ибо несем нечто чуть более стройное. Достаточно посмотреть на "о" и припомнить собственные подвиги малой, то есть незабытой еще давности.
Или перечитать собственные творения на форуме.

Если кого-то задело мое сообщение, прошу полагать последний довод исключительно адресованным Банзаю.

In gasho.

----------


## о.Демьян

> Действующий из жажды признания и поклонения - заблуждается.
> Действующий из жажды преодолеть заблуждения - обретает тем самым признание и поклонение.
> о. Демьян, начиная с объявления "здесь освобождают от страданий" обретают репутацию пустобреха.
> Начиная с помощи в освобождении от конкретных страданий - обретают репутацию Бодхисаттвы.
> Жаждущий короткого пути находит лишь прямые пути в ад.
> Путь к освобождению лежит за преодолением желания сокращения пути.
> Спустя сто тысяч лет Майтрея обретет в Вас свое перерождение.


Хорошая новость, буду ждать! А пока побрехаю маленько! Нам торопиться некуда, ниже сансары не упадешь....

----------


## о.Демьян

> Полноте, не пора ли проводить незванного гостя?
> 
> 
> В старых текстах говорится что в наши времена количество бредоносцев многократно увеличится, что они подобно мухам будут пичкать мед учения собственными измышлениями; неужели нас не предупреждали об этом?
> Хороший кот падает на четыре лапы, каждый раз прослушав очередного мессию, давайте воздадим должное нашей родной практике и нашей линии преемственности. Именно мухи заставляют ценить мед, именно от их суеты и испра(д)жнений получаем урок и критический взгляд в себя.
> Ибо несем нечто чуть более стройное. Достаточно посмотреть на "о" и припомнить собственные подвиги малой, то есть незабытой еще давности.
> Или перечитать собственные творения на форуме.
> 
> Если кого-то задело мое сообщение, прошу полагать последний довод исключительно адресованным Банзаю.
> ...


Про мух это вы хорошо сказали, бальзам на душу! Что касается кота, то хороший кот не падает, он живет естественной жизнью, не задумываясь о своих поступках, так в нем живет естественная, изначальная буддовость...

----------


## Банзай

Падают все коты, дорогой о.
Или вы видели хоть одного гордо несущего собственный хвост аки знамя, да так не разу и не уронившего?
Всегда впечатляли респонденты, утверждающие, что за всю жизнь им ни разу не было стыдно, не было повода, де .. вы не из таковских?

Кстати, "побрехаю" не существует, скорее уж "побрешу".
Ничего, что я тут за вами корректором?
Костюмчик-то не жмет?

А так-то про буддовость мощно взлохмачено, я аж прослезился ..

----------


## о.Демьян

> Падают все коты, дорогой о.
> Или вы видели хоть одного гордо несущего собственный хвост аки знамя, да так не разу и не уронившего?
> Всегда впечатляли респонденты, утверждающие, что за всю жизнь им ни разу не было стыдно, не было повода, де .. вы не из таковских?
> 
> Кстати, "побрехаю" не существует, скорее уж "побрешу".
> Ничего, что я тут за вами корректором?
> Костюмчик-то не жмет?
> 
> А так-то про буддовость мощно взлохмачено, я аж прослезился ..


Хорошо сказали! Пожалуй тоже поплачу от стыда за свой нерусский...Вот костюмчика у меня нет, не прижил есчё...

----------


## Банзай

Ну вот видите, папаша, хоть в чем-то да сошлись.
А и то хлеб, и то отрада!

Я вот галстучек не приемлю, он мне на кадык давит, не знаю даже как вообще можно такое носить.
Костюмчик опять-таки, ну неудобно жа! Ни тебе на бордюре посидеть, ни на велосипеде покататься .. как вы думаете, мой досточтимый друг, являются ли наши соображения по данному поводу достаточными для открытия собственного направления в буддизме?

----------


## о.Демьян

> Ну вот видите, папаша, хоть в чем-то да сошлись.
> А и то хлеб, и то отрада!
> 
> Я вот галстучек не приемлю, он мне на кадык давит, не знаю даже как вообще можно такое носить.
> Костюмчик опять-таки, ну неудобно жа! Ни тебе на бордюре посидеть, ни на велосипеде покататься .. как вы думаете, мой досточтимый друг, являются ли наши соображения по данному поводу достаточными для открытия собственного направления в буддизме?


Непременно придумаю особую дхарму для носящих галстук...

----------


## JuniorUK

> ...Я вот галстучек не приемлю, он мне на кадык давит, не знаю даже как вообще можно такое носить.


Банзай, а можно про галстук и костюмчик поподробней. В духе "Письмо ученоM.U. соседу". На пару абзацев.  Первое предложение уже есть и просто просится продолжение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Непременно придумаю особую дхарму для носящих галстук...
----------------------------------------
Равно как и заправляющих член слева или справа от центрального шва, по этому поводу даже анекдотец специальный имеется, но поскольку здесь много нежных дам-с, так что могу прошепелявить тока на пс.

Джу,  легко, только здесь или там?
Там вроде как грозит перерости в авторскую колонку, чего не хотелось бы, а здесь вполне проканает за оффтоп. Где же Срединное решение?

----------


## JuniorUK

> Джу,  легко, только здесь или там?
> Там вроде как грозит перерости в авторскую колонку, чего не хотелось бы, а здесь вполне проканает за оффтоп. Где же Срединное решение?


Да пусть переростет хоть в слона... Молви слово!

----------


## о.Демьян

> Непременно придумаю особую дхарму для носящих галстук...
> ----------------------------------------
> Равно как и заправляющих член слева или справа от центрального шва, по этому поводу даже анекдотец специальный имеется, но поскольку здесь много нежных дам-с, так что могу прошепелявить тока на пс.
> 
> Джу,  легко, только здесь или там?
> Там вроде как грозит перерости в авторскую колонку, чего не хотелось бы, а здесь вполне проканает за оффтоп. Где же Срединное решение?


 На счет члена в другом оффтопе, где срединное решение это отсутствие штанов и кто говорил, что легко только там?
Дхарма ГалстукСамбхогакайя

Наш заблудший брат! Если ты желаешь стать просветленным бизнесменом с сияющим нетленностью и белизной воротничком подвязанным великолепным галстуком ваджрной работы, ты должен, прежде всего, обрести прибежище. Таких насчитывается числом три. Какие это. Так прибежище может быть внешним, может быть внутренним, а может быть тайным. Вершиной всему будет алмазная булавка на галстуке и депутатский значок на лацкане пиндждака с карманами. Что значит внешнее прибежище. Это то, что дает тебе право носить галстук. Это сборище твоих собратьев по дхарме, твой рабочий коллектив, где твой начальник является тебе гуру, отцом небесным, йидамом и дакини в одном лице. (подробное описание атрибутов упускаю). Внутреннее прибежище это то как ты должен относиться к порученному тебе делу, как относиться к бюродхарме и носителям традиции ГалстукСамбхогакайя.(подробности также упускаю).Тайное прибежище это то чем ты будешь жить для достижения полной нирваны (истинного блаженства). Для этого тебе необходимо так сблизиться с учителем, чтобы он ввел тебя в касту «неприкасаемых». На первом уровне подойдет любая секта, к примеру игроки в покер. На втором уровне ты должен добиться расположения дакини охраняющей приемную твоего Гуру. Помни, подношение даров это главное в союзе с дакини. Следующий уровень это йидам как окно в светлое будущее. Войдя в обитель Гуру отдавай почести портрету на стене над его головой. Высказывай всякий раз желание сблизиться с йидамом поднося дары Гуру и его приближению. Для дальнейшего продвижения ты обязан зародить в своей душе бодхичитту. Прежде ты должен воспитать свой ум на текстах Великого Нетленного. Великий Нетленный учил, что, когда зародишь любовь и сострадание ко всем существам, именуемым электорат, постигнешь самое важное в учении Махаяны - практиковать бодхичитту. Поскольку это так, то вот как вам ее практиковать!

Важно всегда зарождать ум, устремленный к высшему положению и усердно приучаться приносить благо другим в виде подношений и почитания.
В сутрах и тантрах Алмазного понтиака  даны бесчисленные подробные объяснения этого. При кратком объяснении Бодхичитты ГалстукСамбхогакайя согласно этим учениям, она разделяется на три части: внешняя практика, внутренняя практика и тайная практика.

ВНЕШНЯЯ ПРАКТИКА БОДХИЧИТТЫ ГалстукСамбхогакайя
Для внешней практики существует двенадцать тем:
1. Сущность практики бюродхармы;
2. Ее подразделения;
3. Ее определение;
4. Особенности человека служителя культа бюродхармы;
5. Кто дарует обед ГалстукСамбхогакайя;
6. Ритуал принятия обеда;
7. Польза практики подношений;
8. Задача практики подношений;
9. Вред отсутствия практики подношений;
10. Заповеди бюродхармы;
11. Граница между утратой Бодхичитты ГалстукСамбхогакайя и обладанием ею;
12. Метод восстановления Бодхичитты ГалстукСамбхогакайя в случае нарушения.

Продолжение следует…

Это типа юмор, а вы что подумали?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

о. Демьян, читая Ваши сообщения, нельзя не обратить внимание на то, что Вы являетесь обладателем очень спорадичного ума, который напичкан всякой всячиной из разных отраслей знания. Груды слов, идей, концепций. Всё это содержимое движется хаотично, подобно броуновскому движению. Но, к сожалению, недостаёт цельности, стержня, ясности, упорядоченности.

Можно привести такую аналогию. Вроде бы все детали от самолета присутствуют (в Вашем лексиконе можно обнаружить и бодхичитту, и ийдамы, и гуру, в общем, и крылья, и хвост), но всё это как бы в разобранном виде валяется, свалено в кучу и перемешано. Полный хаос! 

Эта спорадичность легко устраняется с помощью нёндро и по его окончании упорной практикой шинэ. А там глядишь, и до лхатонга дело дойдёт.

Всё высказанное - глубокое имхо.

----------


## Банзай

Ах ты мать моя, мать!
Да какой же нахрен костюм, когда по возвращению в родной город после Калининграда и Москвоско-Минской дивизии, у меня в комнате висели черные знамена в пол стены?
Ну .. не знамена, конечно, а просто покрашенные в анилине простыни, но что это меняет? Та ненависть к власти, что трансформировалась с годами в кислую мину и фигу в кармане, бурлила и клокотала в юном уме так яростно и жарко, что доучиться даже до экватора при более, чем скромых способностях, равно как и говорить о спецодежде или галстуке просто смешно.
Впрочем, носил я галстук и носил костюм, эти времена относятся к славному 84-M.U. году, когда я, зеленый щегол поступил в АТИРПИХ.
Отмучившись на экзаменах, перенес костюм, пошитый на выпускной вечер и на первый семестр. 
На скрипке полечку играл (с).
Благо в армии каркас раздался вширь, а мозги приобрели окраску хаки.
Почему же я тогда не положил замполита мордой в грязь? Почему не сделал вид, стоя в карауле, что не услышал пароль? Ну отсидел бы еще 5 суток и то как бы карта легла, а вот прошли годы и тоже жалею .. прости меня замполит!
Тогда, в армии у меня не было даже парадки, складские не поторопились, а я не попросил. И то верно, к чему? Самоволки хоть каждый день, хоть по два раза, все одно не поймают, мотивация не та. А у тебя, натасканного на патрули и офицеров, ведомого почти звериным чутьем к ближайшему чайнику, у тебя, бесправного, затурканного, поруганного, мотивация жива и красива - накласть на все мыслимые и не мыслимые правила, вердикты и мыслефобии. Впрочем, это тема необъятная, позвольте вернуться к более поздним реалиям.

- если бы вы и правда купили в июле 8,5 тонн клея, вы бы приехали к нам на машине с кондиционером.

- папа, почему ты не купишь себе нормальный телефон? (с)
- папа, а ты бы мог просто поехать на море?
- папа, а почему ты к затертому рюкзачку и пописанной футболке М.Ю. не наденешь ролики, выдвигаясь на переговоры?
Папа, ты не солидный ..
.
- Господин Тимур, а не могли бы вы прийти на заседание исполнительных директоров Фоттелер (Штуттгарт) в костюме?
- господа, эта футболка и есть самое торжественное мое одеяние.
И еще, товарищь Тирур, я ведь совсем не господин. 
Камрад или геноссе на худой, извините, конец.

Молвил?

----------


## о.Демьян

> о. Демьян, читая Ваши сообщения, нельзя не обратить внимание на то, что Вы являетесь обладателем очень спорадичного ума, который напичкан всякой всячиной из разных отраслей знания. Груды слов, идей, концепций. Всё это содержимое движется хаотично, подобно броуновскому движению. Но, к сожалению, недостаёт цельности, стержня, ясности, упорядоченности.
> 
> Можно привести такую аналогию. Вроде бы все детали от самолета присутствуют (в Вашем лексиконе можно обнаружить и бодхичитту, и ийдамы, и гуру, в общем, и крылья, и хвост), но всё это как бы в разобранном виде валяется, свалено в кучу и перемешано. Полный хаос! 
> 
> Эта спорадичность легко устраняется с помощью нёндро и по его окончании упорной практикой шинэ. А там глядишь, и до лхатонга дело дойдёт.
> 
> Всё высказанное - глубокое имхо.


Кроме того, все потоптано, поругано, облито бензином и сожжено. Люблю Страну Советов, здесь, что не сделай, всегда получишь совет. Вот в Германии или в Штатах такая скукота, там ты ни кому не нужен, все заняты своими заботами и на вопрос «Кто виноват и что делать?» один ответ:  «Как дела (бизнес)?». Вот за что люблю Вас ребята, так это за ваши дельные советы! Спасибо, непременно сварю из ушей и хвостов суп и накормлю им всех страждущих и скорбящих. Имхостеп вам всем с нашим величайшим почтением, да будут все спасены от голода и зависимости от него. 
p.s. Нёндро нам скучно, нет в нем задора для его величества Ума

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> p.s. Нёндро нам скучно, нет в нем задора для его величества Ума


ОКей. Если нёндро скучно, начните с "острой фиксации". 

Выберите какой-нибудь объект. Только не эти Ваши безумные картинки в кроваво-красных и багровых тонах, возьмите что-нибудь более спокойное и нейтральное. 

Выбросите на свалку, облейте бензином, сожгите все все эти «экаянские» идеи и концепции, все безумные теории о четвертых, пятых, шестых и т.д. измерениях. Всё - это потуги ума, пытающегося смоделировать реальность, представить её такой, какой она не является, описать неописуемое. Предоставьте это математикам и физикам, у них это лучше получается. Истина - так проста и немыслима, что ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать. 

Вам когда-нибудь доводилось бывать в кузнечно-прессовом цехе? Если нет, то и не надо. Он всегда в Вашем уме. Прислушайтесь. Слышите? Бумц-бумц, клац-клац. Это Ваши мысли, они как блохи скачут. 

Сядьте в спокойном, тихом месте, держите спину прямо.

Позвольте дикой лошади ума немного порезвиться, если она хочет, пока не устанет и не успокоится сама.  

Затем сосредоточьтесь на  выбранном объекте. Глаза закрывать не нужно. Соберите все лучи ума в одну точку, сидите спокойно, не пытаясь о чем-либо думать. Не отвлекайтесь. В данный момент существует только этот объект перед Вами и больше ничего. После 5 минут острой фиксации, расслабьтесь, отпустите слегка вожжи ума. Не перенапрягайтесь. Затем снова 5 минут острой фиксации и снова расслабление. Всё упражнение длится минут 15-30.

Цель упражнения - обнаружить спокойное и ясное состояние ума без мыслей (шинэ), без тупости и сонливости. Оно всегда с Вами, всегда в Вас, но эта безумная активность ума не позволяет её обнаружить. 

Следующее упражнение заключается в том, чтобы попытаться обнаружить того, «кто сидит в пруду». Понаблюдайте кто внутри Вас думает и размышляет, кто слышит через Ваши уши, кто смотрит через Ваши глаза. Попытайтесь отыскать место откуда приходят эти мысли, идеи, образы, где пребывают и куда уходят.

Упражняясь таким образом, рано или поздно можно понять, что все эти мысли и идеи – всего лишь картинки, мелькающие в зеркале уме, они настолько же «реальны», насколько «реальны» сны. Прекрасны или безобразны, они никак не могут повлиять на само зеркало и его отражающую способность.

Тогда все м-надцатые измерения испарятся подобно тому, как испаряется утренняя роса в лучах восходящего солнца. Это упражнение называется – обнаружение отсутствия независимого существования объектов и «я» или обнаружение не-двойственности пустоты и ясности, покоя и движения. 

Имейте в виду, это должно стать реальным опытом, а не новой идеей или представлением. Это можно очень легко проверить. Поднесите руку к горящему пламени свечи. Если пламя жжет, и на руке образуются волдыри, значит, это знание пока не стало индивидуальным опытом и реальным переживанием.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дима, как там с пламенем свечи? Волдыри не образовались?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

= ) ) ) ) ) ) ) )

----------


## Aleksey L.

тогда зачем кормить некоего Демьяна надеждой на какие-то там способности, которых нет ни у кого тут ... и не будет )))) ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ха! А я разве утверждал, что реализовал недвойственность пустоты и формы/звука/запаха/вкуса/осязания, или пустоты и того кто чувствует, чувств и объектов чувств, или пустоты и того, кто мыслит, мыслей и объектов мышления?


Ну и откуда тогда идея о том, что волдыри мешают реализованной недвойственности восприятия и воспринимающего? К тому же, зачем вообще реализовывать недвойственность или... или... или...?

Попытки понять что именно подлежит реализация - это чудесно. Продолжайте, пожалуйста!

Начните с того, что уже описали в опытах сосредоточения, только вместо поисков того, кто ищет, сначала последите, как рождаются ощущения. Например, как Вы узнаете, что вдох уже закончен и пора начинать выдох.
А чтобы не было волдырей - не суйте руку в пламя свечи, только из-за сомнений в том, реализована ли какая-то недвойственность ;-)

----------


## о.Демьян

> ОКей. Если нёндро скучно, начните с "острой фиксации". 
> 
> Выберите какой-нибудь объект. Только не эти Ваши безумные картинки в кроваво-красных и багровых тонах, возьмите что-нибудь более спокойное и нейтральное. 
> 
> Выбросите на свалку, облейте бензином, сожгите все все эти «экаянские» идеи и концепции, все безумные теории о четвертых, пятых, шестых и т.д. измерениях. Всё - это потуги ума, пытающегося смоделировать реальность, представить её такой, какой она не является, описать неописуемое. Предоставьте это математикам и физикам, у них это лучше получается. Истина - так проста и немыслима, что ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать. 
> 
> Вам когда-нибудь доводилось бывать в кузнечно-прессовом цехе? Если нет, то и не надо. Он всегда в Вашем уме. Прислушайтесь. Слышите? Бумц-бумц, клац-клац. Это Ваши мысли, они как блохи скачут. 
> 
> Сядьте в спокойном, тихом месте, держите спину прямо.
> ...


"Мальчики я улетаю, это так приятно, когда болото тебя обволакивает. Это даже лучше чем секс. Я таю, таю….»

----------


## о.Демьян

> Дима, как там с пламенем свечи? Волдыри не образовались?


После этой практики пламя превратилось в лед, руки похолодели, мысли иссякли и кроме соплей на кончике носа никагого движения в голове один сплошной волдырь на уме.

----------


## о.Демьян

> Ха! Я за этим не слежу и никак не узнаю. Вдох и выход происходят сами собой без малейшего усилия с моей стороны.  
> 
> Кстати, БТР, давно хотел познакомиться поближе с методами дзен. Только, разумеется, не в этой ветке. Завтра об этом расспрошу Вас поподробнее в разделе дзен.


Не стоит разрушать Союз шуньяты и бодхичитты

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> "Мальчики я улетаю, это так приятно, когда болото тебя обволакивает. Это даже лучше чем секс. Я таю, таю….»


Всё фиглярствуете! Да, батька Демьян, видать, крепко засосала трясина-то экаянская. "Ох, нелёгкая эта работа - из болота тянуть бегемота".

----------


## Топпер

о.Демьян! 
Хватит юродствовать. Вам предупреждение.  :Frown:

----------


## Иван Денисов

О. Демьян, это Ваше, так сказать, творчество?

http://wwwdiarus.narod.ru/cgi/55iz.htm
например,, вот это:
"Экаяна позволяет создавать бесконечные комбинации смысловых нагрузок как на уровне физиологического функционирования человека, так и его аналитического механизма мышления и это обязательно будет отражено на различных специфических биохимических реакциях и их производных в организме адепта. "

----------


## Штелп

```
Если после всего сказанного еще остались какие то сомнения, в отношении понимания Экаяны, то ты, мой любезный читатель, либо дурак, либо последователь культа магги.   о. Демьян.
```

  :Smilie:   Обалдеть  :Smilie:   Снимаем шляпы в восхищении, рукоплещем. Кто знает, что из всего этого выйдет? Но завёрнуто лихо.

----------


## JuniorUK

Друзья!

Совершенно серьёзно  предлагаю администратору закрыть эту тему.  Мне кажется, что продолжая комментировать и критиковать учение о.Демьяна мы  поступаем не сострадательно по отношению к нему. 

Уважаемый о.Демьян! 
Ваши усилия  на поприще обобщения накопленного мировыми религиями и иными дисциплинами знания не могут не вызвать уважения. Однако, как Вы наверное успели заметить, сделанные Вами выводы и в особенности методика и форма их изложения не вызвала большого энтузиазма среди значительной части участников форума. 
Лично от себя хочу попросить Вас проявить буддийско-экоянское сострадание к нам всем и воздержаться от дальнейшего продолжения этой темы или от ведения будущих дискуссий в форме, подобной продемонстрированной Вами здесь.  

С уважением
Junior.

----------


## о.Демьян

> Друзья!
> 
> Совершенно серьёзно  предлагаю администратору закрыть эту тему.  Мне кажется, что продолжая комментировать и критиковать учение о.Демьяна мы  поступаем не сострадательно по отношению к нему. 
> 
> Уважаемый о.Демьян! 
> Ваши усилия  на поприще обобщения накопленного мировыми религиями и иными дисциплинами знания не могут не вызвать уважения. Однако, как Вы наверное успели заметить, сделанные Вами выводы и в особенности методика и форма их изложения не вызвала большого энтузиазма среди значительной части участников форума. 
> Лично от себя хочу попросить Вас проявить буддийско-экоянское сострадание к нам всем и воздержаться от дальнейшего продолжения этой темы или от ведения будущих дискуссий в форме, подобной продемонстрированной Вами здесь.  
> 
> С уважением
> Junior.


Да будет так! Буддизма без мозга не бывает!
p/s/ Буддизм это постоянное решение вопросов которые никто не задает.

----------

